# [Project] Orange Live V2.0 in CM Stacker 810



## r1sKas (Jan 22, 2011)

*[Project] Orange Live V2.0 (Am3+ Board arrived  )*

Hello, im going to present myselft, im Ricardo, and im 19 years old, from Portugal.

I made this project, for like 2 months, but just now i put here... i will put all pics in one single post, but if i have any updates, i will let you know 

*HARDWARE:

CPU: Phenom II x4 955
MainBoard: Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
GPU: Sapphire 6870
RAM: 4GB RipJaw DDR3
PSU: OCZ SthealXStream 600W
HD: Samsung F3 500GB
Case: Cooler Master Stacker 810

Water Cooling:

CPU block: Alphacool YellowStone Y/R/S
Pump: Phobya DC12-400
Liquid: Feser One - F1 - Orange UV
Reservoir: FrozenQ Liquid Fusion 250mm Amber
Rad: 240mm Phobya & 240mm Alphacool
GPU block: EK-6870 Acetal + nickel
Tubing: Black and Clear 16/10mm
Connectors: Bitspower 3/8 for 5/8 Compression Black Matte *







THANKS TO:





http://www.aquatuning.de/





www.alphacool.com










http://www.feser-one.com





http://www.frozenqpcmods.com/





http://www.bitspower.com.tw/





http://www.super-flower.com.tw/





www.pc-koolance.eu





http://www.lamptron.com/

Big Thanks to all because without their help, this project won't be able to finish!


Cooler Master Stacker 810...

Antes: http://global.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=13

At this moment the Case, already got a cut on the side painel...















theres a pics of the side and fron painel










Now, all painted...










THA BIG THOR's HAMMER!!!












































Everything on is place

Leds OFF










Leds ON





















Now theres a small plate, to hide the PSU cables, painted on black...






































Thanks all and i hope you enjoy it xD


----------



## r1sKas (Jan 22, 2011)

NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Theres my new update 



























My GirlFriend gift:












































I hope all enjoy, now i need to get a way to put the cables of PSU more "clean".... And i will try to get some money/sponsor to WC my machine


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW, Ricardo very nice machine 
was a pleasure to meet you

how long did it take to carry out all the work?


----------



## r1sKas (Jan 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> WOW, ricardo very nice machine
> was a pleasure to meet you
> 
> how long did it take to carry out all the work?



Well, since im a student, it was like 1 month, but with a huge help from my father, because, all paints, and cuts, and stuff that can made, are from his help, wich im really grateful 

Now, next step is trying to WC


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 22, 2011)

r1sKas said:


> Well, since im a student, it was like 1 month, but with a huge help from my father, because, all paints, and cuts, and stuff that can made, are from his help, wich im really grateful
> 
> Now, next step is trying to WC



Forget water man!!!  it looks sexy as it is 
get another 6870 and work on the cable management


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 22, 2011)

Love the orange and black colour scheme...


----------



## r1sKas (Jan 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Forget water man!!!  it looks sexy as it is
> get another 6870 and work on the cable management



Another 6870, wont fix in my PSU (OCZ SthealXStream 600W), but i will try to improve the cable's


----------



## r1sKas (Jan 22, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Love the orange and black colour scheme...



yea, im FNATIC for Orange + Black!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 22, 2011)

r1sKas said:


> yea, im FNATIC for Orange + Black!!!



i know it is amazing


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 23, 2011)

I love the4 Black/ Orange color scheme you did there! reminds me of my case


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jan 25, 2011)

really nice work dude!!! thumbs up!


----------



## r1sKas (Jan 27, 2011)

ok guys, after some cable management, theres the result:






















My Xigmatek fans, with orange leds 

















I love my machine!!!!

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## r1sKas (Jan 31, 2011)

We might be some news soon....


----------



## r1sKas (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello m8's

Today just arrived a Aquatuning order!! 





inside is: 



My Alphacool HF yellowstone - Y/R/S, that for signal is really heavy!! 














and Phobya DC12-400 12Volt Pump





As you can see, a very well package 









I want to thanks Aquatuning, Phobya and Alphacool for this help!

I hope you enjoy it


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice job!  Great use of color!

It makes me happy seeing this build.


----------



## r1sKas (Feb 8, 2011)

Like this? xD

I'm glad you like it


----------



## r1sKas (Feb 9, 2011)

Some stuff that arrived today 





Everything very well packaged...










Feser One Liquid Orange 





2x Anti-Noise Fan holder, and a Thermal Paste 





And a Silent Arrow for Hard Drive support that was a surprise to me 









Thanks to Feser Company!

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## r1sKas (Feb 17, 2011)

Got some news guys!!

Watch out what came out today!!





What can be fragile like that??









A very good package...





=OOOOOO





There it is 










Thanks to Alex Quaintance!!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 17, 2011)

You might not want to post the pic with Alex'a address clearly shown on it, unless he's given you permission to do so.


----------



## r1sKas (Feb 17, 2011)

t_ski said:


> You might not want to post the pic with Alex'a address clearly shown on it, unless he's given you permission to do so.



I have sent to him the pics and he didn't said nothing... so i think it is okay...

Grats.


----------



## r1sKas (Feb 22, 2011)

Soon, some news thanks to Bits Power!


----------



## r1sKas (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello, here we got some news!!!! 










BitsPower Compression Fittings 3/8
















Now the connectors in my Reservoir 











Now the connectors on my CPU block, that unfortunately won't fix, because the space between the holes is insufficient...





Soon we will got some news thanks to Henry from:






Hope you like it!!


----------



## r1sKas (Mar 9, 2011)

NEW UPDATES!!!

New WC and modding Material!!





My 16/10 Black tube!!





The EK 6870 Nickel + Acetal Block that i love so much!!









Alphacool Universal MotherBoard Block 





2 Rads 240mm, one from Phobya, and another from Alphacool









I have to say that i love this LOGO!!!





My new top (Well i will try to change my 200mm hole fan to 2x 240mm, and place this top from BitsPower













Soon some news thanks Michael from Koolance:





and Lamptron






I hope you all loved it! ;D


----------



## stevednmc (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 9, 2011)

sweet looking stuff here!


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 9, 2011)

how did u get sponsors ? lol id love to have some


----------



## r1sKas (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks alot!!

Now i need to cut this top!! i want it with a 240mm hole so bad!!! ;D




catnipkiller said:


> how did u get sponsors ? lol id love to have some



My friend, work and work.


----------



## mdnelson09 (Mar 10, 2011)

I like this case. It really turned out nice. Im picking up a stacker 810 this weekend, and im planning on doing something like what you did. I do like how you made the top larger. i may do something like that but with 2 120's


----------



## r1sKas (Mar 11, 2011)

NEWS!!!!

I Really love this RAD, it looks so clean and with a perfect details!
I Recommend! 




















Thanks to Koolance!


----------



## r1sKas (Mar 20, 2011)

Today i just tried to use the liquid in my res, and theres the result:

Without neon:





With Neon: 









I just love it 

Cheers


----------



## r1sKas (Mar 30, 2011)

An Update guys!

Some 45º's, 90's, and O-rings.









Orange O-Rings























The 45's and 90's connectors:





As you see, now i can install the connectors on my block!!! i'm happy urrrrrrrrraaaaaaaa 





Now the real PC at the moment (case on cuts) 






Cheers guys


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 30, 2011)

I want your case and accessories. Would match my room perfectly.


----------



## codyjansen (Mar 30, 2011)

sweet build.


----------



## mdnelson09 (Mar 30, 2011)

Will this setup incldue a double loop for the water cooler?


----------



## r1sKas (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks all 

I will be a double rad only.


----------



## r1sKas (Mar 30, 2011)

This project will be supported soon by





www.asrock.com





www.be-quiet.net



Cheers


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello m8's
I come with some more news !!!

The new paint on the case! ;D



















a new update on the bottom to receive my pretty new girl!






Some new hardware...

the New Kingston HyperX H2O





















and my BEAUTIFUL GIRL!

the new Be Quiet Dark Power Pro p9 750W







*_*











A bit bigger then the others ;D






Gold girl!!!












For the nest week i m8 have the new top!

Cheers


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 1, 2011)

For the case fans, which ones did you use? From the pictures it looks exactly like the colors ive been looking for but have been unable to find. Did you buy them like that or mod them?


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 1, 2011)

The orange ones? Are the Xigmatek, but i modded them with orange leds... the original have white leds... mine have orange


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 1, 2011)

r1sKas said:


> The orange ones? Are the Xigmatek, but i modded them with orange leds... the original have white leds... mine have orange



Thats what i thought. I looked into them and I didnt like the white LED portion and its keeping me from buying them. Where did you buy the orange LEDs at?


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 1, 2011)

those fans were from a store called Pccool on Portugal, but i have in my hand now somes from Ebay... really cheap...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2011)

The build is looking good. 



Frozen's Res should be good if it's his 2nd revision version.


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 6, 2011)

A new huge update!!!!















I must say, i'm very happy to be one of the first's guys having a AM3+ Board!

Thanks ASRock!!





a very well made package!





Here the black socket, that means is a AM3+ board!!!










ATI Logo? ;D






Hope you liked it!!

Cheers....


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 6, 2011)

Tha new TOP ARRIVED!!!

I cant even notice that it was changed from a 200mm to a 240mm xD









I love it!!






the rad with  2 xigmatek fans!! 













The bitspower on the top, just improvised...














cheers m8's


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 6, 2011)

never heard of that PSU before lol ... looks great though


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like it man. Clean so far. May I suggest a name change?

Clockwork Orange 

Or maybe......*Overclockwork Orange*.


----------



## craigo (Apr 7, 2011)

Care to spec that board for your sponsor?
Noticed the xbox hueg THX logo , what audio codec does it use?
oh nice build (pulls up comfy chair and popcorn)..


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 11, 2011)

Some news!

The front radiator supports
















Now i need to paint the screws all by black ;D





















A little look on the hardware ;D














Cheers m8's


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 11, 2011)

to bad your mobo is not black and orange great build sofar imo


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 11, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> to bad your mobo is not black and orange great build sofar imo



yea, it would be very nice, or like a Crosshair IV... but this one is good too


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd be happy with that, you have the honor of being one of the first AM3+ motherboard owners! Nice build!


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 12, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I'd be happy with that, you have the honor of being one of the first AM3+ motherboard owners! Nice build!



Ehehe thanks m8, it is a honor to have one at this moment 


Now some updates!

That GREAT MDPC-X Sleeve!!!

SO BEAUTIFUL *-* 






I love the Colors!





So brightness...













Pre-Cuted HeatSrhink for a better details ;D






Painted rad supports, as well the rad









now the bottom panel, with the hole 





I WANT TO FINISH IT!!! xD

Cheers


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 14, 2011)

Now some updates, the tube 











BITSPOWER FTW














The BeQuiet fan xD

























Enjoy ;D


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 20, 2011)

Now it was sleeve time (With some help of my girlfriend that burned the fingers some times xD)

















































Some news this week


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 20, 2011)

very sweet looking cant wait for more


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 22, 2011)

a Little update ;D













After a long conversation, i decided to change the tubes from (RES - RAD FRONT - PUMP - VGA - RAD TOP - CPU - RES), to ( RES - PUMP - RAD FRONT - VGA . . . .etc)

The pics ;D





























a kind Closer Look

























Enjoy


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking very nice so far. Sub'd


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 22, 2011)

Subscrito.
I want to see more of your technique, you're awesome! 
Your computer looks great! Fantastic job so far.


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks alot guys 

Hello guys,

Some new update for my lady 

Lamptron FC5 V2














Wich color? Red or Amber?










Cheers


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 26, 2011)

r1sKas said:


> Wich color? Red or Amber?


Amber. But it's really up to you.


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 28, 2011)

I will do it 


Now a small upcoming update


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, nice backplates. Purpose-made? (I'm 99% sure they are, but I want it confirmed)


----------



## d3fct (Apr 29, 2011)

very very nice stuffs, something about those 2 colors they go together so well, and always makes think of gordon freeman.


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 29, 2011)

It is a purpose-made ofc 

Thanks alot m8's 

NEWS


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 29, 2011)

I want motherboards in the ceiling too.


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 30, 2011)

BACKPLATE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





































I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks great! Amazing!
But isn't the card crocked because the backplate is being pushed by the northbridge's heatsink?
I think you're going to have issues with that, not to mention the fins on the heatsink might scratch the back plate. Now that would be a very bad thing.


----------



## r1sKas (May 7, 2011)

Thanks all m8's 

Yes, the backplate its hand-made by a store near me 

Now the final result!!!

Today i got scared like hell! 

When i was filling the system, i saw that the res connector wasn't where it should be, and the liquid came out!! ALOT!!!! but its all fine now 

I like the performance of the SSD and the silent of it!! (SilentWings ROX!!!!)









The tube is there, because my res have some litle bubbles and i want to remove it =P

























































One thing i didn't like, its the liquid in the tube... it should be more orange!!! 
I will try to use another one in the next change!!

When i got some time, i will post photos with the orange leds, and the painel =P

Cheers


----------



## TotalChaos (May 7, 2011)

thanks for the update and it sure is a sweet setup


----------



## r1sKas (May 13, 2011)

I will try to get another liquid

Well Guys, probably this is the final of my project (but it will be some more news, like a new block a a new liquid more orange, like my sleeve)






































































Now i need to figure out whats wrong with my rig, because i'm having temps really hot!!!

With my old air cooler (Thor's Hammer) i never had this temps (45º iddle, 80º LOAD)





Cheers


----------



## r1sKas (May 29, 2011)

Guys, please go to http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=1036087&mpage=1#1037305 , register and please comment my topic, i need to get the 200 posts... its easy 

Regards


----------



## r1sKas (Jun 3, 2011)

Some nes guys!

Orange Tube and the huge Koolance CPU-370

















Later i will upload some photos


----------



## -FOG- (Jun 3, 2011)

If only your motherboard would look like this, perfect match!


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 4, 2011)

^Agreed. 
It would be better at OC'ing too.


----------



## r1sKas (Jun 4, 2011)

ehehe,

Yes it would be nice to have one of those =P

And there is the photos of the new material

Just Amazing!






































Cheers


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2011)

Glad to see all the tubes orange. 



good build


----------



## r1sKas (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello,

Now im going to bring some more news!!!

The case will have some updates soon, thats why it looks in this way =P





The reservoir today had a good effect, like a tornado 





Now some new uptades to my rig!!!





O YEAH!!! CORSAIR DOMINATOR 8GB 




















Hope you like  and we will get news soon, for XL PARTY IN PORTUGAL!!!

The project Orange Line v2.0 is proudly sponsored by





http://www.bitspower.com.tw/


Regards


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice job, although I would have chosen some Ballistix dimms to match the colors. But it's good RAM nonetheless.


r1sKas said:


> Hope you like and we will get news soon, for XL PARTY IN PORTUGAL!!!


When is that again?  ...and how much?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 29, 2011)

See if you can fabricate some custom orange heatsinks for the ram.


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jun 29, 2011)

t_ski said:


> See if you can fabricate some custom orange heatsinks for the ram.


Spray paint the little buggers! 


@r1skas: here are two very silent running 120mm Thermal Take fans, if you want them!






Sorry about the dust...  will clean up nicely, have only been running for a couple of months.


----------



## r1sKas (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello,

It is 1-7-2011.

I bought this ones, because i will WaterCool them D

Regards



@Jan Kyster , i prefer the fans black


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw man, it's tomorrow and all the way up north. I'm not going. 
Besides, I don't even have a LANRig anymore...


----------



## r1sKas (Jul 11, 2011)

New Res & Stickers


----------



## r1sKas (Jul 26, 2011)

Last Pics


----------

